# Best N64 flashcart solution?



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm looking into getting an N64 flashcart, but I don't really wanna drop a fat hundo on an Everdrive 64. If that's the only way to go, then I'll have to wait until I'm in a better financial situation and pony up the dough, but I'm curious if anyone here has any cheaper suggestions.


----------



## KiiWii (Jul 6, 2020)

ED64 plus has become decent, but lacks support... and idk about RTC. 

Everdrive is the way to go, or neo myth, or 64drive. But you get what you pay for.


----------



## rmorris003 (Jul 6, 2020)

Just think about how much you are saving if you were to buy all the games. A few hundred sounds like a big purchase but not if you look at some of the prices for the real carts.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 6, 2020)

rmorris003 said:


> Just think about how much you are saving if you were to buy all the games. A few hundred sounds like a big purchase but not if you look at some of the prices for the real carts.


Yes, I'm quite aware of the financial benefits. That's why I'm looking into a flashcart at all, I'm just broke as fuck, lol.


----------



## rmorris003 (Jul 6, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Yes, I'm quite aware of the financial benefits. That's why I'm looking into a flashcart at all, I'm just broke as fuck, lol.


I hear ya, I am in the same boat. I feel that spending 300+ on a flash cart initially is expensive to play on real hardware.


----------



## KiiWii (Jul 6, 2020)

The cheaper EDPLUS carts are like £50 

Official ED64 is around £149-249 iirc.


----------



## Daggot (Jul 6, 2020)

KiiWii said:


> The cheaper EDPLUS carts are like £50
> 
> Official ED64 is around £149-249 iirc.


These days the 340 In 1 Retro Super 64 Bit are cheaper if you buy them on aliexpress. It's about $50/44 euros IIRC. It's a literal clone of a clone but the hardware inside is the same and you can install the alt64 custom firmware for the ED64 on the super 64 bit so they perform the same function and are compatible with the same games.


----------



## MockyLock (Jul 6, 2020)

I would not recommend the Neo Myth. Really not. This flashcard is a pain in he *ss to set up.

The better combo price/quality would be the Everdrive 64 2.5.
$99.


----------



## KiiWii (Jul 6, 2020)

MockyLock said:


> I would not recommend the Neo Myth. Really not. This flashcard is a pain in he *ss to set up.
> 
> The better combo price/quality would be the Everdrive 64 2.5.
> $99.



I have the 2.5 and it’s a solid piece of kit. I just need the 64 X7 so I can use it on either of my JP/NTSC/PAL consoles.


----------



## enarky (Jul 6, 2020)

KiiWii said:


> I have the 2.5 and it’s a solid piece of kit. I just need the 64 X7 so I can use it on either of my JP/NTSC/PAL consoles.


Everdrive 2.5 already has the UltraCIC II, doesn't it? Is auto region switching so much more convenient?


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jul 6, 2020)

don't know for this model, but the same creator made my sd2snes wich i like very much.
it's called the EVERDRIVE64 X7 ($179.99).


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 6, 2020)

Why a flash cart when emulation and other things can achieve so much more? Frame boosts, textures, resolution boosts, all the perks of emulation in general. For some things that is a smaller sell but the N64 has aged like milk in many cases -- I really can't play much original N64 stuff today on hardware, give me the nice ports to later generations and I am nice and happy (Perfect Dark is a slideshow, XBLA Perfect Dark holds up today in many ways, Rare collection on the xbone is also good stuff and most of that appeared on other things), Mario 64... eh but the nice source recreation does very nice things, and on the emulation front then retexturing, hd textures, someone fiddling with models, draw distance, frame boosts, widescreen and more have been features of emulators for many years now.

If you buy a flash cart then you are also almost compelled to consider something like a RGB mod or other nice video out, not to mention working controllers is a trickier hobby (though fixes do exist nowadays), and I hope you have a memory expansion too.


----------



## KiiWii (Jul 6, 2020)

enarky said:


> Everdrive 2.5 already has the UltraCIC II, doesn't it? Is auto region switching so much more convenient?


Nope, mine is PAL only, so I can't just re-shell it and put it into an NTSC machine to use it.


----------



## MockyLock (Jul 7, 2020)

KiiWii said:


> Nope, mine is PAL only, so I can't just re-shell it and put it into an NTSC machine to use it.



I modded mine with a SuperCIC switch you can find on Aliexpress for exemple.
With a lil hole in the shell, i can switch from Pal to NTSC with a tooth pick.


----------



## RMZK (Jul 7, 2020)

If you are from the states, your best bet would be purchasing an official everdrive from Stone Age Gamer. Overall Krikzz products are reliable. For almost all of the n64 library the everdrive 2.5 is enough so if you are not in a hurry you can wait till the backfriday sale.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jul 7, 2020)

I have had my ed64 plus for a while( roughly 3 years) paid $40 shipped for it. Havent had a problem out of it, even plays pokemon stadium 2 no problems.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jul 7, 2020)

AFAIK ED64P is compatible with the entire catalog and latest versions support the custom menu with cheats and other goodies.

I have the first version of ED64P and I havent seen any non-working game yet..


----------



## Bonny (Jul 7, 2020)

stranno said:


> AFAIK ED64P is compatible with the entire catalog and latest versions support the custom menu with cheats and other goodies.
> 
> I have the first version of ED64P and I havent seen any non-working game yet..



Same for me. The feature-rich alternative OS Alt64 can also be used with the ED64+. I'am allowing myself to post this link...

https://gbatemp.net/threads/ed64-plus-my-impressions-any-owners-around-here.343004/

If you are interested in the ED64Plus, there you can find many info about it...


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 7, 2020)

KiiWii said:


> Nope, mine is PAL only, so I can't just re-shell it and put it into an NTSC machine to use it.


yours is an older model, then. My ED64 2.5 has an UltraCIC and a switch that allows me to toggle between PAL and NTSC mode.

The shell should fit into both types of consoles.


----------

